# Family Halloween 2008



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

the gang










he wasn't scared at all. lol He won a costume contest.










daughter:










hubby:










Me:










daughter and I also won local costume contests.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The whole gang looks great. You must have had lots of fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely family!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

LOVE the Chucky! How old is the lil guy?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The family that dies together stays together nevermind


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great costumes! You must have planned those out pretty well in advance!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Chucky is fabulous!!! Love the shot of him with Michael...


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah - the chucky worked out great.


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

Revenant said:


> LOVE the Chucky! How old is the lil guy?


Thanks everyone! The lil Chucky just turned 3.

I actually planned on him to be Chucky for awhile but was having so much trouble finding anything "Chucky" to use. I found the overalls on ebay and couldn't find a decent shirt anywhere. Then maybe a week before Halloween hubby and I were out shopping and I checked a used kids clothing store and they had that shirt for 2 bucks. lol You should have seen me grab that thing up! I know the woman thought You are going to dress your kid in THAT? HIDEOUS! heh
It was a turtle neck so I cut the neck part off and used it as his cuffs on his overalls. Worked out perfectly. We got so many comments on him and I loved the adults that couldn't look at him because they've always been scared of Chucky. I was thinking you're kidding me right? lol I wish I had something that scared me like that.

And Sickie Ickie I think it was you (hopefully) that had made your wife neck appliance out of cotton and latex. I saw that and actually made that less than an hour before leaving the house. lol I was amazed at home simple it was when you use the oven. 

I think my daughters took the most time because I made her hair and tutu but both were extremely easy. This was the cheapest Halloween for us ever! lol

Total cost maybe 25.00 for the whole family (including stuff we already had). :devil:


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Chucky is just too cute. ah.......but at 3, he's holding that knife kinda like me means business. I'd watch that if I was you.... lol ! 
Your daughter and husband both look great. My daughters would like to dress like that occassional for an everyday look. Pretty conservative kids, but every once an awhile, they like to get thier freak on. It doesn't have to be Halloween. Kids are strange now a days.
Like your slit throat appliance. That came out rather good. But did want to ask if those are contacts you are wearing. Pretty sure they are, cause they look like "pin hole" type..but can't really tell for sure. 
Great family pics ! I enjoyed !


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

freakywoman said:


> Chucky is just too cute. ah.......but at 3, he's holding that knife kinda like me means business. I'd watch that if I was you.... lol !
> Your daughter and husband both look great. My daughters would like to dress like that occassional for an everyday look. Pretty conservative kids, but every once an awhile, they like to get thier freak on. It doesn't have to be Halloween. Kids are strange now a days.
> Like your slit throat appliance. That came out rather good. But did want to ask if those are contacts you are wearing. Pretty sure they are, cause they look like "pin hole" type..but can't really tell for sure.
> Great family pics ! I enjoyed !


lol yes contacts obviously not prescription. I forgot to take off my glasses for pix. *oops* :googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

All the costumes are great ..
Chucky wins though 
what a cutey


----------

